# Duda con el siguiente punto



## El forastero (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola:

            Perdon por la pregunta . Estaba leyendo un tema que me interesaba y de ultimo me encuentro con lo sigte. 

Atención: Estás leyendo un tema que no tiene actividad desde hace más de 6 MESES.

            Tiene que ver con lo que dice abajo ???????????

9. No revivas post "Viejos" y/o "Sin actividad", han firmado la solicitud de "No Resucitar".

            Si alguien  sabe que conteste,  gracias, saludos a todos. chua.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2010)

Si le vas a aportar algo , no le veo el problema de resusitarlo , es una cuestión de criterio nomás.

Saludos !

P.S.: Todos los criterios son distintos


----------



## El forastero (Sep 9, 2010)

Gracias. saludos


----------



## sammaael (Sep 9, 2010)

yo veo eso como una advertencia de que quienes escribieron alli pudierna demorarse mucho en responder, pero siempre tienes laposibilidad de abrir un nuevo tema


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

Revivir un tema es postear algo inútil en él después de pasado un tiempo prudencial desde la última actividad. Eso incluye una pregunta que ya esté respondida ahi o un comentario como "Gracias por la data".

En caso de tener una pregunta pertinente, que esté relacionada directamente con ese tema y no esté conteatada, posteala nomás, que no hay drama.
Si tuvieras una respuesta o más información, posteala también, no hay problemas con eso.

Sólo tené muy presente que probablemente estés posteando para que lo lea quien busque el tema (y no quien participó del tema), y en caso de ser una pregunta, pocas son las chances de que la conteste uno "de los viejos".

Saludos


----------

